

Ebola researcher turns to crowdfunding for help in finding cure - unclebucknasty
https://www.crowdrise.com/CureEbola

======
unclebucknasty
Dr. Saphire's faculty page:

[http://www.scripps.edu/research/faculty/saphire](http://www.scripps.edu/research/faculty/saphire)

More on the campaign, including video of Dr. Saphire explaining the need:

[http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/oct/11/ebola-ollman-
saph...](http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/oct/11/ebola-ollman-saphire-
crowdrise-scripps/)

